# Lost network connection after watching Amazon video. Anyone else?



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have had the Bolt for a week. It is hard wired to my switch.
I was watching Amazon video tonight and the picture froze and I got a message about not enough bandwidth. I ran a speed test on my computer and was getting 80+Mbps. I switched to my Roku and finished watching the Amazon series with no issues. 
When I switched back to the Bolt it was still offline. It looks like I will need to power cycle it to get the network back.

Is this a known problem?


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Did the network come back after a power cycle? Have you tried a different ethernet cable? It would not be the first time I've seen a bad cable cause an issue in a network. If it happens again try to remove the ethernet cable on both ends and plug back in. You can also try a different ethernet port on the switch (wouldn't be the first time I've seen a bad switch port causing issues either).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@DrewS3, are you running the "new experience" Hydra UI?

Possibly related...

NETWORK DROPS: Netflix and Amazon frequently looses network on BOLTS.


anaana said:


> As recommended on this thread, downgrading one of the new BOLTS to TE3 (Encore) resolved this issue for us. We did heavy streaming on Amazon and Netflix for 5 plus days and no network drop that required a reboot of the Tivo box and or cable modem. With Hydra a reboot was required everyday to get the network service to connect again.
> 
> I contacted Tivo and they now inform me that the BOLTS we have are on TE4 (Mira) and not TE4 (Hydra). There is a known issue with TE4 (Mira) with drop network while streaming and they will notify me when they have resolved that.
> 
> TE4 (Mira) Software version starts with 21.8 while TE4 (Hydra) starts with 21.7.



Amazon Streaming App Consistently Freezing - Tivo Loses Network Connectivity
https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...hp?threads/bolt-and-streaming-problem.563208/
Bolt update killed Netflicks & Amazon Video


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

The network came back as soon as I rebooted. I'm on 21.8 so I think it is probably the issue anaana noted. I've been testing with Amazon today and so far no problems. If the issue continues I'll try reverting to Encore.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DrewS3 said:


> If the issue continues I'll try reverting to Encore.


Just be aware that the rollback from Hydra involves a factory reset of the box, erasing all recordings and settings.


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

It happened again last night. I had been watching on my Roku and decided to switch to Tivo to see how it would go. The episode started normally and after a few minutes started to switch to a lower quality image. It then stopped a buffered a couple times before dropping out. The network connection stayed broken overnight until I restarted the Tivo in the morning.

I watched Amazon quite a bit on the Tivo during the week without issue. Both crashes were on a Saturday night when I suspect the streaming traffic is heavier.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Were you able to continue watching on the Roku after the freeze up on the Bolt?

Have you tried a different ethernet cable on the Bolt? Or a different ethernet port on the switch?

How are you connected to the Internet? Cable modem?



DrewS3 said:


> The network connection stayed broken overnight


How did you determine this? Were you able to ping the Tivo's IP address from the computer? Did you try to do a network connection to Tivo?


----------



## DrewS3 (Sep 19, 2008)

The Roku worked fine each time it happened on the Tivo, as did my PC and phone. Both times the Tivo lost all network connectivity and could not do a forced connection in settings. Both times I left it like that overnight just to see if it could work things out on it's own, and both times it only starting working the next morning after I did a manual restart from the Tivo menu.

Anaana's post mentions Tivo acknowledging the issue with 21.8.

Network Expert: Why does Tivo requires a reboot when you loose network connection


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

Next time it happens instead of rebooting the Tivo take the ethernet cable out of the Tivo and let it sit 10 seconds and plug it back in and see if it reconnects.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm the author of the Amazon Streaming App Consistently Freezing - Tivo Loses Network Connectivity thread.

This is very definitely a software or hardware bug with the Tivo Bolt, and not anything to do with any of our networks. For whatever reason the Tivo will lose all networking capability periodically, and this can be consistently triggered by continuous streaming. It happens more often in Prime than Netflix, but I've seen it in both. In Prime I average about 40-60 minutes before it does this. Once it enters this state the Tivo and all its apps have no connectivity despite wifi being perfectly functional. It will NEVER recover. The first time I discovered this I actually noticed that it hadn't been able to connect to download guide info for multiple days and traced the cause to this. Then I saw it happen in real-time multiple times since. The only solutions are to:

power cycle the Tivo
go into settings and turn wifi off, then turn it back on and setup the network again
However, none of these are permanent fixes. Tivo needs to fix whatever the root cause is if they expect us to use their apps. Fortunately I don't stream a ton from my Tivo because it still doesn't do HDR, but for the sake of convenience I wish they'd implement that and fix this bug so the device works like it should. The whole point of the Bolt is so you can just press a button and have your streaming apps instead of having to turn on an xbox or switch inputs or whatever.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been having this problem since I traded my Premier XL for a Bolt. TIVO support is in denial. Their response is to make me conduct a bunch of tests designed to find fault in my network. Total waste of my time.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Are you using a switch or a router? If you are using a switch then isn't something else pulling your internet through a computer or phone, (maybe a security setting, email update, app update, etc.. ) and you are disconnecting the internet from the TiVo??


NEVERMIND... THIS IS A YEAR OLD.


----------



## Mauly (Oct 5, 2011)

A year old? No, I posted this yesterday. 
I'm using a router. I've tried different ports, different cables. I've rebooted the router but the problem remains until I reboot the Bolt. If the Internet just 'disconnected' from the TIVO, wouldn't it (or shouldn't it), automatically reconnect?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mauly said:


> A year old? No, I posted this yesterday.
> I'm using a router. I've tried different ports, different cables. I've rebooted the router but the problem remains until I reboot the Bolt. If the Internet just 'disconnected' from the TIVO, wouldn't it (or shouldn't it), automatically reconnect?


Yes, it should automatically reconnect.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Mauly said:


> A year old? No, I posted this yesterday.
> I'm using a router. I've tried different ports, different cables. I've rebooted the router but the problem remains until I reboot the Bolt. If the Internet just 'disconnected' from the TIVO, wouldn't it (or shouldn't it), automatically reconnect?


YES, a year old. Your first post wasn't even related to this thread. You should have started your own thread. At the least you need to put in some details about your problem, and your effort to fix it. How often is it disconnecting? Your speed, your network, your effort to fix this, etc..


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My laptop is connected by Ethernet but it loses connection and within 30 seconds the wifi icon pops up and all is well. Have you set up wifi on the bolt ? Maybe when you Ethernet craps out the wifi will kick in.


----------

